# 3 1/2 or 3's & BB or BBB?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Not going to lie to you all...While most guy's on this board are yappin' about the 40-50 birds they're getting at a time. I myself am 3 for 19 so far this season in 2 outings! Not very smooth! Started shooting 3 inch Fed Heavy BB's, but couldn't seem to drop anything except a few feathers. Switched to the 3 1/2 BB's and did a little better, still not very impresive! I realize it's probably the shooter, but what do most of you guy's use this time of year for the big Honkers? Thanks for your help!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

1's and 2's work great for but thats just what I think. ALOT of geese fell to the wrath of 3 1/2in 2's this weekend. But when birds dont work in as close I will use BB's.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Have to agree with GB3. Alot of birds felt the wrath of 1's and 2's this weekend. They work well for early season when the birds are close but that changes late in the year. BB's are a good choice then. I stay away from BBB for some reason i guess it is just personal preference.
Good Luck!


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Deuces and/or BB's seem to knock down birds a good majority of the time for me. I have used 2's late in the season before and their knock down power has sometimes seemed to be as powerful as BB's. I don't know if that's because they penetrated better because of their size or what? I have also heard from others that BB's will penetrate better than any other shot size. I would say either choice is good, they have both worked for me early and late in the season. :sniper:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

BBB and T shot is nice but sometimes it seems like the 2's seem to get through those tough feathers better. IMO


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

2's seem to fold em' just fine, they ZIP through the feathers, later in the season maybe try the BB-BBB loads for a little more punch


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Kent Fasteel 1's

Try patterning your gun with a few of those loads and see whats really working for ya.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

As for size, I would say shoot what your comfortable with. I myself prefer the 3 1/2 mags, but if you like the 3s keep on using them. They will work too


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

I always load the 3 1/2 BB, im a huge fan... just remember to lead'em Rick and your percent will increase.

I actually just shot a box of "heavy shot" BB that I had and those are unreal good. I wish I had the money to consistently buy those!

Phil 
:sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am no expert shooter, but the old adage that has really worked for me to improve my shooting is.....Butt, Body, beak, bang. Makes you concentrate on just one bird and get the proper lead.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i like shootin bb's but kevin is making me one of those drake killer tubes so i might have to try 1's and 2's.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

All I have been using is steel #2's and the birds have been so close I am thinking about switching to 3's.


----------

